# nutty discus



## salsal63 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi every one, I have a problem with by best discus who has been happy and settled for the past year or so. It has started to charge round the tank banging into things as if traumatised. I have 3 others who are fine. I just cant work it out. Has any one any ideas. I am really worried that it will hurt itself.
Thank you.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Need to know
PH
ammonia
nitrite 
nitrate

how big is tank
what kind of water changes
anything new added


----------



## salsal63 (Dec 8, 2011)

160 litre tank
water quality usually good (i get it tested at local aquatic supplier)
2 gallon water change once a fortnight

the other fish are fine, 3 other discus, assorted others.

these fish have been together without problems for well over a year now, this problem has just arisen in the past week.

thank you


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That just sounds like problems, but I'm no Discus expert.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would say your having some major problems that are catching up with you. You need to get actual readings on what I asked for, numbers (not saying its good) Discus needs more water changes than what you are giving them and soon it will affect the others.

Water changes for that size tank should run 30 to 50% a week normally and for discus will probabaly need more.

You need to get your own test kit especially if you are planning on keeping discus. They also don't make good communty fish because they need to be around more slow moving fish than fast ones. Also need higher temps than what most require.


----------



## salsal63 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for your help!
will get some water ready tonight and get myself a test kit first thing tomorrow! I'm really quite shocked as everything seems to have been fine. I 'inherited' the tank with assorted fish from someone who died. Honestly, I thought every thing was ok. Thank you once again for your advice.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

What exactly is a fortnight?


----------



## salsal63 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello again!

well, I've completed a 20% water change, cleaned the filter and on testing the water quality today it is as follows,

nitrate 5
nitrite 0.3
ammonia 0.6
PH 6

Here are the details of my tank,

36 x 12 inches 16 inches deep

and it contains,

4 discus (2 4-5 inch 2 slightly smaller)
4 clown loaches approx 5-6 inches
6 rosy tetras
8 rummy nosed tetras
4 cardinal tetras
2 penguin tetras
1 gourami
6 pigmy sucking loaches

plants,

2 swordlike plants
1 fast growing, light green weed which tends to colonise the top of the water.

1 piece of bogwood approximately 18 x 10 inches
6 assorted rocks

Today my nutty discus is much, much happier. All is calm and he is moving around the tank quite happily although a bit shyier that usual. He is also a brighter colour.

I hope, with your help, that I have found the problem but would like to know whether I need to change more water. Is the water quality still bad and what elso could I do to keep my fish happy. Is the PH a bit high?

Thank you for your help

Sally


----------



## salsal63 (Dec 8, 2011)

I only use tank water to clean the filter and I only changed the ammonia bit and the polishing wool.

perhaps I need to do some more water changes. ?

thank you.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You need to be changing at minimum of 40% at least every other day. 

You have lots of fish that shouldn't even be in the tank with discus. No matter what the clown loaches need to be rehomed as they will get 12 inches and just about as big around, They need a minimum of 100 gal just for them.

You also need a bigger tank for the discus and lots of water changes. I would try to rehome them or get a much bigger tank. Just for what you have right now I would suggest a 150 gal to 200 gal tank. Other wise get rid of discus and clown loaches.


----------



## salsal63 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. I will certainly take the neccessary steps to keep my discus happy!

Sally


----------

